# Brie is preggers :)



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I have had Brie (black vari, slight tan belly) in with theo (red broken) for eight days now. And in the past four days Brie has started to show some signs . 
She and her sister montie were the same weight when she went in with theo and now brie is 15grams heavier! 
This is my first litter and I am soooo excited!
My mum thinks she has been pregnant for four days (since she started to show) so I have about 17 more days to go!! (right in the middle of my exams :roll: ) 
I cant wait and have no idea what too expect!

Quick Q:

Does anyone know how much new born pinkies weigh?

Thanks 

Simone


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I guess it would depend on the size of the litter, and even then in my litter of 15 their were some real chunks and some tiny tiny ones. - Ive never thought to weigh a new born pinkie tbh.


----------

